# brown discharge day 12... help?



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ladeez

Iv just got up and been the loo and when iv wiped myself iv got brown discharge (sorry tmi) like the start of AF....  Has anybody else had this and still got a BFP?  

I am due to test on Thursday..

Im gutted.. hubby keeps saying it still could be ok.. but im really unsure?

Can anybody help please?

Thanks
Hayley xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

babes it could be an implementation bleed,that has taken a couple of days to get through,  especially if it's brown as that's old blood,  if it doesn't get any worse then keep working on the fact you are still right on track


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you,


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Hayley

I' on day 11 of 2ww today & I've had the same thing this evening and have a sort of achy feeling - in a panic and too nervous to go to the loo again  

How are things with you?

Dunniex


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya ladeeezzz..

Well even tho I had the AF feeling and the brown discahrge.. i gota  BFP on Thursday.  YAYYYY

So keep positive!!!    It worked for me... 

sending you lots of hugs an good wishes    
Love Hayley xxxx


----------



## Dunnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Excellent - congratulations Hayley   

Thanks for the reassurance, will try and stay positive  

Dunniex


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

HUGE congrats on your 
best wishes


----------



## Kara.S (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I have been spotting since 12dpt, (all brown no red blood, and only when i wipe!). 

Praying i am lucky as you bigchick!!!! 

I tested BFN on 12dpt, currently on 14dpt and our clinic test on 18dpt. So still hopeful.

PRAYING FOR A MIRICLE!! 

Love Karas x


----------

